# MPS Global Liquidation



## pj.mcgrath (29 Apr 2012)

Hi, I am an investor in MPS Global. We have just been notified that the liquidator has come to an agreement with Mr. Kalsi who has paid a fractional sum of monies owed. This basically means the liquidator costs have been met and some money has been paid back to the revenue, but no investors will receive any money.
As an investor I am very upset about this and would like any other investors to pls get in touch if they feel the same and would like to discuss what action we can pursue.
pj.mcgrath@hotmail.com


----------



## BILL KALSI (12 Jul 2012)

*mps global*

i too am an investor in mps global and i need to get my money back as well my e-mail is billkalsi@aol.com


----------



## gfenton (21 Aug 2012)

*Mps liquidation*

I was also an investor in that company and would like to hear from others as regards same

gfentonmail@eircom.net


----------

